# Is my neon tetra ready to lay eggs?



## xiaxia (Mar 11, 2008)

Is there any way you can get a picture? There is no way we can tell with the info you provided. Can you be a little more detailed?

Here is thread with your same question. Hopefully you can compare.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=2256690


----------



## panchovilla1133 (May 23, 2012)

Xiaxia the pic's in that thread are vary similar to my fish. Mine is vary fat and bumpy looking but it seems to be acting normal. Its eating and swimming a lot. I did a water change two days ago and all my fish seemed fine so this increase in size must have happened fast. I have never had good luck with tetra and I dont want the rest to get sick, or for my tetra to get my rams sick. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago I had a peculiar thing happen. I had about 15 neons in my tank, and one afternoon they along with my flag fish were at the top of the tank in the duck weed doing what I thought was grazing food. This was unusual for the neons, but I thought "maybe the flags taught them that duck weed is tasty" and didn't think any more about it - it was during the day and my lights were out, as I use my lights in the evening/night. When the lights did come on I saw 3 neon floaters. I rarely lose a fish so this was a little shock to me. One maybe, but 3 worried me. As it turns out, all three of them were preggo and plump with eggs. Then it occurred to me that some of the neons were much smaller than the rest of them and that they had been having babies all along and I never noticed it hehehe....

That's my neon story.

I have no idea why they died. I don't even have a clue. All the usual parameters, etc etc etc. but it was a unique experience seeing them at the top of the tank like carp that day...


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=158880&highlight=tetra

This is the thread i gave for aquaStudent's Question, i think it may help you


----------



## panchovilla1133 (May 23, 2012)

ADJAquariums thanks for the thread link, I had already read it but it was interesting. Although I don't think its a tumor, like I said it was fine two days ago-three now. Today it still seems to be doing fine eating, swimming, and doing what fish do. The only thing different is that its fat as hell.


----------

